# strange lump/spot on my head??



## sbeast007 (Oct 12, 2007)

i have a red lump which looks like a spot but has no white/black head on it....anyhow it seems that when i squeeze it sometimes it bursts and a white worm thingy comes out then the "spot" reduces in size for a few days then starts to get bigger again until the next squeeze wot the hell is it?? :confused1:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

sbeast007 said:


> i have a red lump which looks like a spot but has no white/black head on it....anyhow it seems that when i squeeze it sometimes it bursts and a white worm thingy comes out then the "spot" reduces in size for a few days then starts to get bigger again until the next squeeze wot the hell is it?? :confused1:


a cOck..? :lol: :lol:


----------



## sbeast007 (Oct 12, 2007)

haha would be handy to have 2 sometimes i think


----------



## pira (Sep 8, 2009)

I hope it isn't this feasting on you.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Could be from an ingrown hair!?!


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

pira said:


> I hope it isn't this feasting on you.


euughhhh....that's horrible


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

ive got a small red lump on the side of my head, had it for years...barbers always saying to get it fixed...


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

sbeast007 said:


> i have a red lump which looks like a spot but has no white/black head on it....anyhow it seems that when i squeeze it sometimes it bursts and a white worm thingy comes out then the "spot" reduces in size for a few days then starts to get bigger again until the next squeeze wot the hell is it?? :confused1:


Fcuk me i've got the same thing, had it for about 6 months, i sit picking at it at night, the wife keeps bollocking me for picking it lol.


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

Hello mate had the same thing for 6 months keeps coming and going gp said was nothing to worry about went to walk in centre today and was told it's impetigo won't go unless u take the proper treatment and it's contagious so get down the gp


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

fcuk me just googled impetigo, scary looking sh!t.


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

Mines nothing serious looks like a spot without a head that weeps comes for a week then goes and comes back


----------

